# How'd ya get ur name?



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Not sure if this has been asked here before but I am sure we have some new members since...  

atrkyhntr = a turkey hunter
My 1st love above all others


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

When I was about 3, I use to called largemouth bass "sowbellys" because i thought they had a fat belly. my dad started calling me sowbelly, not sure where the 101 came from..  

sowbelly


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

It is a mystery to me


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Argee--rg-my Initilas-[sp]?


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

I Was Born With It


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL Mike . I picked mine due to the make of boat I have and the year I was born .


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Just about every person I've ever talked to for more than a few minutes seems to tell my that I am just crazy. Well, that or that I'm just stupid, so you pick. But I guess that is because most of them are couch potatoes or cityfied.

I will do just about anything outdoors in the name of fun or adventure. I guess you could say it is just my personality. 

Rob


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Bait that I use....


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I hunt for flatheads, thus flathunter..Notice, I do more hunting than catching!


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Well my name is Rich and I owned a 63 Corvair


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Just thought it sounded good Fish 4 Fun thats what i do for relaxing sometimes fishing gets taken way to serious. However if you asked my wife she would say fishing is serious for me.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I play darts and hunt, and the nickname my mom gave me (Huntinbum) didn't cover darts so, there you have it. That and my wife says im bullheaded and strong as a bull.
..
Huntinbull


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Nothing colorful about my choice of screen name, they are just my initials. I had my fun picking colorful handles when I was on the CB years ago. Copper Rattler, Northern Rebel and Bounty Hunter were a few over the years. I'm a much more settled individual these days...


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

dday, my name don day short is dday. plus it helps i'm a war buff. and none of my friends in college could call my don, always don day or dday. they're weird!!

dday


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Way back when I signed up on "another" site, I used "blance" so I didn't want to change it when I came over here. B is for my first name Barry and Lance is my last name. Maybe someday I'll change it to something a little more creative, but I doubt it lol.

Barry


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Back when I was a young un, everyone called me johnboy, not sure why, but i hope it wasn't due to the Walton's. I used it in all my email addy's so i guess it stuck. I am now more affectionately called jb, for short. 11= first jersey# 17=present(now past tense) jersey Number and 11= my all time, all around, favorite number. Mostly cause it's before 12 and after 10!


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

M is my first intial, Mike. LaRosa jsut happens to be my last name. 

I use to always try to sign up with just Mike, whereever I posted, but I got use to it allready being taken, so now I jsut use MLAROSA most places. The only real problem I have using this name, is that I have a cousin in Jersey named Mark, who seems to use it too, LOL. So I often (hotmail, and other things) run into places where MLAROSA is taken allready, then I usually add 1999 after it, which is the year I graduated highschool.

I always found it sort of hard to answer to any other name then my own, so I stick with it.


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

i've always been called harry. my name is bill just lke my father, my son and my grandson. they are sid,eric and al. go figure. to make matters worse, now i'm bald.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

mrtwister_jbo an mrstwister_rj because that is what we mainly fish with!!
an the jbo=jimbo and rj =roberta jean


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

ShakeDown....

Worked in a prison for 5 years, and I'm a Grateful Dead fan


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

anyone who's spent any time on the water with me,already knows how mine came about    
shouldn't hard for the rest to figure it out,lol.


and i can't use my wife's pet names for me cause they would look like ******** on the screen


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It's all in the name  ...  ....... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I gave myself mine when I was younger, just wanted to make a quick one so I could read the forums on GFO. At the time I was still in high school with no intentions of studing anything in college even remotley to fish. That was in 99 or 98 I believe that I donned myself "Fishman" - 6 years later right here and now I actually am the Fishman! Sometimes when I'm at peoples houses stocking fish in their ponds they'll say things like "Hey Fishman!" and I can't tell you how many times I want to be like "WOW! Do you read OGF?" Then it occurs to me, I am the fishman


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I signed up at the old site in Jan. 2003....just as ice fishing season was beginning, looking for advice on ice fishing LaDue resevoir.

After all the new opportunities and techniques I picked up from all the good guys on the site, I really became addicted to ice fishing, and still am, so the name suits me well.

I fish way more in the winter, due to just having a lot more free time and a lack of anything much else to do outside in the winter. plus I cant wait to watch the vex again.


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

My name is Mike Jones. My buds in highschool started calling me Spike because I guess there was a singer many years ago named Spike Jones.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Old-timers ask, "whatever happened to the blue pike?" while youngsters ask, "what's a blue pike? 

I can recall my grandfather and father talking about them.



http://www.niagarariveranglers.com/blue_pike_outdoors_with_ken_spre.htm


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

My buds Dad has a pic where he is holding a stringer with something like 30 of them!!!
Shame about them... good name!!


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

I like to kiss my bass for good luck before releasing them back into the water. Therefore I am a Basskisser. My husband uses my screen name for this forum, but he has a different one for his favorite web site's forum board. (Riversmallies.com)


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

My dog's dominant breed.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

mine used to be crappiehooker at another site in a different state.then i moved to ohio in search of crappies and stumble upon this site.. thus the lookin part..i also didn't want that name anymore.. 
PS..basskisser1 whats your hubby sign in name at riversmallies.com?? i sometimes strolling into that site and shime in..


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

partial name of a band.... Liquid Tension Experiment... 

of an offshoot of my favorite band .... Dream Theater


----------



## Husky's Hatch (Apr 17, 2004)

huskys my dad and we are all husky hookers!!!!!!dads the biggest though.....lol


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

My first name is Jack and I was born and raised in Green Bay, Wi. Needless to say I am a die hard Packer fan.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Need I say more!???!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

ohh man lewzer your killn me..


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Hey Crappielooker, my hubbies screen name for riversmallies is Bass Chaser. The guys on that forum are a bit brutal.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm big, and I'm a daddy, 5 times over.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Row-to propel a boat by means of oars.
Verses
Wade-To walk thru water.


Nothin to due with Roe v. Wade except word play.


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

I Am A Real Big Man That Love To Fish An Big Daddy Was Already Taking


----------



## BigJohn (Apr 14, 2004)

I (like the other "BIG" guys) am a large man and my name is John. Plus, it's what people called me when I worked on the local radio station 20 years ago.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ncraft150 = Norris Craft bass boat with a 150hp Merc. I am Buckeye-Basser on most sites now since I don't have that boat any more. I didn't change it when this site opened so everyone would know who I was.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

First name and first letter of my last name. Besides at my age I couldn't remember any new one. This also help me find what I posted.  
Misfit-- You are right! I'll rest my case.
Catking--  Nice try.
Bigmanfishing-- Yep, you are right! Bigman indeed.
BD (Bigdaddy) right name for you.
Shakedown: I could give you a whole lot of suggestions to use, but we don't allow that on this site  
Hydrasport1973-- I have shoes older than you! And two kids also.  Boy you sure look older than that!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewis...cause that's my name  
I figure as I meet all you fellow OGFers on the water,I wont be stuck with a handle!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Ebay picked mine. I wanted Steelhead, second choice Magoo (no idea where that came from). Both were taken so it suggested Steelmagoo. Sounded catchy at the time, don't know WHAT I was thinkin.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

ULTIMATE FISHING MACHINE plus the year I graduated. Started using it when we got our first home computer back in '97. My wife kind of named me. LOL

I've used it ever since. 

UFM82


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Row v. Wade said:


> Row-to propel a boat by means of oars.
> Verses
> Wade-To walk thru water.
> 
> ...



I have wondered about this name for some time, actually since I first saw it. Always afraid to ask, some people practice politics awful hard, and didn't want to "make waves".


----------



## Husky's Hatch (Apr 17, 2004)

Big Johhhhhhhhhn....big Bad John


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I use to fish ALL the time hence Live2Fish (Live To Fish). The way things have been going the past couple years I may need to change it to Wish2Fish.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Back in the 70's my dad, for whom I am named after, played softball at the fields at Edgewater Park every Saturday in a Teamsters league. (Man that seems like an eternity ago!) There were a couple of other guys on the team also named Rob or Bob. All the guys just called me "Little Rob" or "Little Bob" and some of my relatives still do. So, I just abreviated that a bit. A bit ironic in that I am now about a foot taller than my dad and probably 40 pounds heavier!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Row V Wade...Kinda funny...when you registered on the site a while back, I saw your nick and thought "were gonna need to keep an eye on this one"...awesome play on words man...I never even made the connection to fishing


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

It's just warped humor. 
Steelmagoo and I were out fishing this past Saturday night. I mentioned to him that maybe I should start a thread about "how you got your name". We figured mine might need some 'splainin. I was happy to see one started.
You still may need to keep on eye on this one cuz my humor has only evolved the last 40 years. I know my family does.


----------



## maumeemoon (Jun 1, 2004)

Simple for my handle, Maumeemoon, Name- Mark Mooney, Live in Maumee, OH, primarily fish the Maumee river drainage, and when weather and time cooperate, Lake Erie. In school alot of people just called me Moon and it has somehow carried over to my job. Alot of people still call me Moon, Moondog, Moonbeam, Moonman, etc... You get the picture.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

I got the name on a charter we took this spring. Fits me perfect since thats all i drink


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I am going to school here at Ohio University in Athens and I love to fish so I just combined the two into oufisherman. It's easy to remember, which is good for me!


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Got mine when I was a sophomore in high school.Caught a nice channel cat on time and the sports writer for the paper was at the park.So he took a picture.The day after the picture was in the paper all my friends started calling me Mr. Catfish.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought of many names but I thought Zfish just sounded catchy. My last name starts with Z and I like to Fish. Mostly in highschool I was call Zman but didnt want to keep that one going on a fishing site. Im thinking next year when I get a truck Im going to get the Senic River licence plates and have Zfish on it


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i accually was looking at a payara in a tank
while i was signing on the old GFO site
at a friends house.its not a very common
site in aquariums,and not to mention its
a very impresive preadator of the amazon
fitted with ''sabre teeth''  and picks
off largest pirahna species like pop-corn.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Dressed up for Halloween one year at Put-In-Bay as Krusty the Clown from The Simpsons. I won a $150.00 in the contest that night and bought a round for everyone in my party (which equals only 30 beers at PIB these days), easy come easy go. Plus I'm a Browns fan so they combined the two. The name has stuck every since.

Krustydawg


----------



## Bassman (May 10, 2004)

I use this name alot on other sites, and was lucky enough to get it on this site also.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

mine is the name of my dads charter boat up on erie...........jim


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I probably fish with twistertails more than all other batis combined and I dont think there is a fish you can not catch on a jig and twistertail. I have caught just about everything on them. What I also like is that they are simple and basic and also cheap, I dont mind tossing one into brush and snags trying to hook the big ones because if you loose it you are only out a few pennies. So when I needed a log in name I thought hey, twistertail simple, basic, cheap sounds just like me!


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

EX EXECutive or two ex wives and don't want no mo


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I couldn't thikn of a name back on the old site, I had a tub of stink bait called PoleSnatcher and the rest goes from there

I'm also called snactch by some though ??????


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Roostertails are one of my all-time favorite lures. They can be as simple, or as complex a to fish as any other lure. And, once you learn a few tricks, you can catch anything on them! Most of the other members just shorten my name to Rooster (on the old site), and I just followed their lead when signing-up for this site.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

This is becoming fun...


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Well folks, I'm here to disspell the mystery. Contrary to popular believe, I am not, nor ever have been, a charter boat captain. Oh, I've been known to take a bunch of friends up to the Big Lake to heard a bunch of farm animals now and again, but a charter captain I ain't. Got my handle years ago, about 30 of us used to make our annual pilgrimage down to Lake Cumberland houseboating every summer (aka, an excuse to drink your face off). First year down I got to pilot one of those beasts, namely because everyone else wanted to use the time drinking THEIR faces off while we found a cove worthy of tying off on and spending the weekend. I was dubbed 'captnRoger' that trip, and it's stuck since. 

And now you know, the REST of the story!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I have always loved all kinds of fishing. Didn't matter if it was a chub minner or a flafhead catfish and everything in between. About 11 or 12 years ago, my buddy asked me if I would like to try for striped bass. He gave me a magazine that had an article about striper fishing entitled Mean Morone. I read that article and was hooked before I ever wet a line for them. I had the fever bad. I still remember that first striper and the speed at which it took drag. They will do everything but jump to get off. I've had them thrash accross the surface for twenty some feet before diving and taking drag. These fish can be caught every month of the year. Top water to bottom fishing. Live, artificial and cut bait. Day or night. They taste pretty good also. Now all other fish pale in comparison. They truely are Mean Morone.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

My name is Russell and some of my room mates, mainly Fishman, started calling me Rusty. And i like fish and fishing. So i came up with rustyfish. I thought it sounded better than (fat redheaded fisherman).


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

My fishing & hunting buddy is an Airedale. Star was born on Christmas Eve so we named her Brightstar. I started using the handle when she was a pup and for some reason the board I was on needed a numeral, hence the 1.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I love the Indians, and I'm as loud on the boat as Mike Ike is. So I'm Warpath on the Water!!!! 

Eric


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

How about a little "BUMP"...
I'm sure we have some newbies who have yet to post


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I Started Fishin For Bass In Texas Where I Started With The Texas Rig. My X-girlfriends Father And Buddy Nicknamed Me And It Stuck!  Jig


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

I fish for anything that I can catch, and it is the best way to releave stress that I have found ( being police officer is a stressful job ). At any rate, the wife has said that I have an Obsessive Compulsive Disorder about fishing. If you have to obsess about something why not fishing,LOL. So ocd fish guy sounded good.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Used the phrase when catching a large panfish ( especially perch ) " Come to papa as I was landing it. " He had one of those days ( nothing went right ) and it was my day to shine ( i coulda caught a fish in a bath tub ). I waxed him royally at pymatuning. On the return home a gas pumper ( remember those ) asked while he was filling the truck up. My pal replied " not me, but old papa perch there cleaned the lake out. " The name has since stuck.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Juls is short for Julia. Not too original, but I've been called that as long as I can remember.


----------



## Mayfly (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd wondered if there was a thread on this subject!!! My last name is May, which I always try to incorporate into my 'handle', and I just wanted something fishing related....so Mayfly!!!


----------



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

I listen to the band phish alot, usually when i am phishing, so i just used that as my name....


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

I am 100% Polish-American (2nd generation on father's side & 3rd generation on mother's side), but yet they gave be an Irish first name (Kevin). The first names that come to anyones mind when you mention anything Polish (especially the first line of jokes) are Stosh & Stella (and I am definately not a Stella). Trying to get Stosh on many of the boards was impossible. Then, I remembered that my grandfather used to refer to my great uncle as Stoshu, which was a variation based upon regional dialects in Poland. Thus, I have been able to use the same name anywhere I go.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Mine came from a fishing trip with a couple of friends. It was one of those days where one guy out fishes everybody. It was just my day. They were complaining on how I was "hauling in" the Steelhead and the name just kind of stuck. For a while on the other site, a lot of people thought I was a truck driver.

Wes


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

My Last Name Is Slider . My Best Friend At Work Calls Me By Various "slider " Names. Sliderville Is One Of Them,the One He Uses The Most. You Know I Had To Try Some Slider Bait Just Because Of The Name .lol.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I was (and still am) a student at Ohio University when I joined. I also love to fish so I put the two together. I'll have one more year for this name to be valid as I'm doing my master's degree.


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

than when I was on that "other" site as "tu42gpw", which no one could remember, and which always needed the explanation. (my initials, "tu" and my WWII jeep, a 1942 Ford "gpw", in the avatar).


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

15 or 16 years back when I first signed up for the internet I wanted to use the screen name fish but it was already taken so I kept F in up until fffffish finally went through and I have used it ever since.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> so I kept F in up


Thats hits me funny bone Rick


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

"REEL LADY"
I am REEL
I REELY love to fish
Nothing better than a nice REEL to hold
I can be REEL goofy
I can REELY make you laugh
I can be REEL lady like
I can REELY KICK YOUR BUTT in Ping Pong!
I REELY love Scrabble
Its the middle of winter & I REELY want to fish
and most importantly.......
I REELY LOVE my OGF FAMILY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

I was turkey hunting in southern Ohio a few years back with my son in-law, and was all decked out in my new camo. I sat down at the base of a tree and my son-inlaw looked at me and said: " You look so good in that camo that I can't tell you from the peet moss". The name stuck.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I was born and raised in Ohio...graduated from Garfield and joined the USMC. Four years later I got out and went to visit a friend in Texas. That visit lasted 17 years! Since the family started getting older I figgured I better transplant my but back home so there it is! I sure miss the year round golf and fishing tho!

Gene


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

My Momma gave it to me.. Actually, she gave me the name of Charles but you know how that goes...


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Well my name is Rocky and a couple of my friends started calling me rockbass since I love fishig so much......then as we got older and into High School, a couple teacher's even started to call me that....Weird since they did not know the friends who called me that. Then is just stuck.Used to be rockbass99 on another site for the year I graduated, but then when I signed up here rockbass was not taken yet, so I dropped the 99


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

I'm 6'4" tall...go figure


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

The 1st 30 yrs of marriage my wife would say .." lets do this.....lets do that .....lets go here ....lets go there "....I'd say fine as long as we go fishin !!.....she responded.."your *@!*#@%^ ALWAYS FISHIN !!


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

I live right in the middle and 40-50 yards away from three different lakes (Hower Lake, North Res and West Res) of the Portage Lakes, So the name seemed to fit. 

PL........


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

When I was a little guy I can always remember my dad taking me and buddies out to the lake catfishing for the night and he was always having us make sure that we kept our lines tight. I still love catfishing, and usually a tight line is a good thing unless your snagged so after browsing the old site for a couple months, when I finally decided to chime in I figured why not become the resident TIGHTLINER!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i ve got nothing to say the blabber mouth kid said it all!!!!!they called me husky in my motorcycle days and it stuck.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Since most of my time spent fishing is going after Bass, and the big ones are called Hawgs it just seemed appropriate.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant believe I havent posted yet......

Bryan "H2O" Mellon

My old reserve football coach once calle dme H2O during practice (back in '93 or so) & it has stuck ever since. It was pretty good, everybody has always said Watermellon, but never H2O (up to that point).


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Bass_Hawg

Boss Hog form the dukes

I will some day break the state record bass.... or at least that is what I keep telling myself....


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Bass Hawg, if you are a Dukes fan, did you hear about the Dukes movie that is going to be coming out?? I believe this summer. Jessica Simpson will be Daisy and Johnny Knoxville and Shawn William Scott are the Duke boys. That is what I heard anywho! Can't remember where for sure. I know it will not be the same as the original, but I suppose if I keep an open eye and not compare everything to the way it was, I will enjoy the flick!

Anywho, just thought I would pass it on to ya!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

There is already a Bandit out there, so I picked crankus maximus.

Crankus = I love to crank (he-he!)
Maximus = My wonderful employer (there's a joke!)


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks for the info RockBass. I head it was going down just wasnt sure of all the details.

Will never compair to the original but with the linup you mentioned it cant be to bad.

Its been awhile but yea I used to love the dukes. havent got into them much in the last 10 years or so...but you know just about everyone loved the dukes at one point or another.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Simply named after a guy my dad admired. His dad.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

could'nt think of a name on the old site, had a tub of Junibie's Cat Tracker bait in PoleSnatcher formula and there you go


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am with ya there Bass Hawg! I loved them when I was little and all, but have not followed any re-runs that may be on now. I want to see the Movie when it comes out though!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I happen to be one of those "details" type of people, and consequently I look for the deeper levels in situations in life in general.(not just what is going on- but why)
As a kid, I was always getting into trouble at school as a "daydreamer"; now I also like to think and study topics like: why are we here, why its not possible for aliens to fly through space and come here, what proof is there a God exists, who built the Great Pyramid, what will Eternity be like, etc....
So I ruminate alot. (its the second definition in the dictionary, not the first)  

I also tend to make "run-on" sentences, as noted above.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Seems like I am a lot like you Ruminator in the way I think about things!

I still say that anyone that says there is absolutely no way aliens exist is dumb! Nobody really knows that they don't! Could be flying and landing here day in and day out. Never know!  or how about why do they call grass grass?? and blue blue and not yellow?


----------



## catlover (Dec 7, 2004)

I guess maybe because box-lunch sounded silly. And I know I'll take a lot of heat for this. We have 12 of the little rascals. Not an addiction and no we don't raise them, We rescued most of them as babbies from the wild. We quit after the last batch, a year ago November. We lived in a townhome complex in middletown. When people moved, they left the animals behind. I know lots of folks consider cats as disposable. I must admit that there was a time I wasn't much better.
Anyway, my wife brought the cans out for trash day. The neighbors moved out of the unit next to us. Gloria, my wife, heard a noise in the pile of junk they left by the curb and found a mother nursing 4 babbies. 
The "$&^%&*^@#$" (anybody want to buy a vowel). They just left them there for the compactor truck.
We tried our best to find them homes, Humane didn't want them. Jacks aquarium would take them if we would pay for a check up and shots(about $150). Anyway, we kept them and told my wife thats the end, weve done our part. They never go outside and all the males have been fixed. Theyve taught me some vaulable lessons about myself.
Before someone asks, no, I did't lose one at the feed store.

Catz


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

My chick said I was addicted to fishing one evening when I came in after an all day fish affair.  17 foot aluminum bass boat is how I get to my "chicks" on the side.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Three sons, (one more due in September) ages 4, 6, and 10. My kids are fond of the Trolli Gummy Worms, and the commercial says, "Hey, Wanna bit a worm?". It's also the name of my boat, and if you're ever on the hardwater, I use fabric paint on my coveralls to identify myself with, you guessed it, 

Wannabitawerm  

(As far as the small caption above my avatar, it's a lot like the new baby comin', I don't think I was even home for that one!!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

"TheKing" was tagged on me by a whole slew of grade-A strippers at a Vegas club. The resemblance to Elvis is just uncanny. I just can't keep the women off of me.


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Parrothead... I spread the gospel of Jimmy Buffett   ...JIM


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Most people think the smallie stands for the level of 
patience I have for the ''intellectualy challenged'' people
of our society but its really about the Smallmouth Bass.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

BEING NAMED BOB IT STARTED AS BOBBER BUT JIG WAS A LITTLE LESS COMMON AND A BIT MORE FORMAL!


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Well I was on a charter and drinking some crown, alot so they started calling me captain crown. The names fits well as that all i drink, and it stuck


----------

